# The Mule: Deutscher Trailer zum Drama von und mit Clint Eastwood



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Mule: Deutscher Trailer zum Drama von und mit Clint Eastwood* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mule: Deutscher Trailer zum Drama von und mit Clint Eastwood*


----------



## Rollora (19. Dezember 2018)

Clint Eastwood? Wird gar nicht viel Trailer geschaut um gespoilert zu werden. Der wird einfach geschaut! Seine Filme sind fast immer gut, und meist sogar verdammt gut. Gran Torino war da etwa auch so ein Film


----------



## Pixy (19. Dezember 2018)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Inzwischen schon richtig alt geworden der Herr Eastwood. 
Aber seine Filme waren meist wirklich Fantastisch.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2018)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich finde alle seine Filme gut-sehr gut. Sowohl als Schauspieler als auch Regisseur.
Und was viele nicht wissen: er komponiert auch Musik!


----------



## WeeFilly (19. Dezember 2018)

Oh, da freue ich mich aber sehr! Kann es gar nicht erwarten, ihn mal wieder auf der Leinwand zu sehen. Der brillanteste Schauspieler ist er nicht, aber seine Art ist einfach klasse und irgendwo einzigartig.

Toll, dass er einfach nicht aufhört.


----------



## Frank-Langweiler (19. Dezember 2018)

Ihr habt alle Recht!


----------



## Rollora (20. Dezember 2018)

Frank-Langweiler schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle Recht!


Du hast nicht verstanden, worums in einem Diskussionsforum geht. Irgendeiner muss was anderes behaupten


----------



## Two-Face (20. Dezember 2018)

Alle Eastwood-Filme gut?

Anssichtsache. Der Film über den Thalys-Zug soll er verhunzt haben, den Kritiken nach zu urteilen. 
Und _American Sniper_ ist an vielen Ecken und Enden ganz schön glorifizierend und überpatriotisch - den würde ich nicht zu seinen besten Werken zählen.^^


----------



## Pixy (20. Dezember 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Alle Eastwood-Filme gut?
> 
> Anssichtsache. Der Film über den Thalys-Zug soll er verhunzt haben, den Kritiken nach zu urteilen.
> Und _American Sniper_ ist an vielen Ecken und Enden ganz schön glorifizierend und überpatriotisch - den würde ich nicht zu seinen besten Werken zählen.^^



Das stimmt durchaus, aber nichtsdestotrotz beruht der Film auf wahrer Begebenheit.
Wenn du dir die Credits am Ende anschaust, wirst du feststellen, dass das Pentagon ihre Finger mit im Spiel haben.
Allein dadurch wird der Film "überpatriotisch". 

Bei den ganzen Mavel - Filmen ist dies auch der Fall.
Amerikanische Soldaten Sterben nicht, sie richten nicht usw. usw.
Da es ein Kriegsfilm ist, hat das Pentagon automatisch die Finger im Spiel und somit kann der Herr Eastwood da weniger etwas für.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Dezember 2018)

Pixy schrieb:


> Da es ein Kriegsfilm ist, hat das Pentagon automatisch die Finger im Spiel und somit kann der Herr Eastwood da weniger etwas für.


Nö, hat es nicht.
Es wurden schon amerikanische Kriegsfilme ohne Unterstützung des Pentagons gedreht, siehe _Der schmale Grat_, _Platoon_ oder _Apocalypse Now_.
Man bekommt halt dann nur nicht die beraterische und vor allem technische Unterstützung.
Jene Unterstützung kann das Pentagon verweigern wenn dem US-Militär gewisse Sachen nicht in den Kram passen, aber es kann nicht verbieten, dass der Film dennoch gedreht wird. Die Unterstützung/Beratung kann angefordert werden, nur müssen dafür eben die Drehbücher offengelegt werden.

Es ist halt so eine Sache mit der mehr oder minder positiven Darstellung von US-Soldaten oder Krieg im Allgemeinen. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad hat man sehr wohl noch freie Hand und es bleibt dem Regisseur und/oder Drehbuchautor überlassen, wie viel mehr Patriotismus er einbauen will. Schau dir die Bruckheimer-Filme _Pearl Harbor_ und _Wir waren Helden_ an oder Vietnamrechtfertigung _Die Grünen Teufel_ mit John Wayne.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. Dezember 2018)

Um mal wieder auf "The Mule" zurück zu kommen: 

Clint Eastwood geht immer, selbst mit hochbetagten, aber rüstigen 88  Jahren liefert die lebende Legende immer noch ab. 
Andere in seinem Alter  würden schon seit 20 Jahren die Füße hochgelegt haben und ihr im Laufe  einer über 60j. beispiellosen Karriere verdientes neunstelliges Vermögen  alles erledigen lassen. 
In diesen Sinne: Jemand hat mal gefragt,  warum ich gerne draußen filme und nicht im Studio. Ich habe  geantwortet: "Im Studio sucht jeder nach einem Stuhl, wo er sich  hinsetzen kann. Draußen arbeiten alle.“


----------

